# The Frank!



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

I stopped by one of the stores thats was lucky enough to get the shipment in of The franks and I picked up three singles. I couldn't get myself to purchase the entire box and now Im wishing that I did. but here are some pics of me enjoying my first one. Oh I paired it with a Sam Octoberfest, which in my opinion is their best brew, too bad they only sell it for something like 3 weeks out of the year.

View attachment 11140
View attachment 11141
:wazzapp:
View attachment 11139


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

nice, let me know how they were, i wish i could get my hands on some


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

luckyfitz13 said:


> nice, let me know how they were, i wish i could get my hands on some


X2 on getting a fewray:


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

Mini review...

Awesome. If you don't like an awesome cigar... this one isn't for you. 

Mini review done.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

:roll::roll:


Yahhn said:


> Mini review...
> 
> Awesome. If you don't like an awesome cigar... this one isn't for you.
> 
> Mini review done.


:roll::roll:[


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like a great cigarlane: You should feel lucky you could even get singles!!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Hmm these Frank's are getting me interested in them.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

lucky !! what do they taste like !!
sam adams best beer is the imperial pilsner ! its out now but will be gone soon


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice mini review :roll:


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn you. I cant get that cigar or that beer around here. The SA Oktoberfest is one of my favorite beers around this time of year and everyone is sold out of it. It always goes fast, but this year was just insane.
As far as that cigar goes, I will probablly never see one.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

It's so pretty.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Man--How long a smoke (in time) is that baby


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

that brew like mighty tastybonus with a fine smoke


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Man--How long a smoke (in time) is that baby


For me alittle over an hour and a half.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks good Danny!! :thumb:


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Damn that looks good!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice... the pairing looks excellent. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Smoke looks wonderful. Seems like a must pickup.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Can't wait to smoke mine!!!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice pairing. I want a Frank like no ones business. Come on Pete more small releases.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Great looking cigar. I have heard that the Frank is better than the T.Black.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-up bro! I'm dying to try these but so far, no luck by me.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------

